# Help with bike



## rlsudlow0001 (Aug 19, 2013)

I bought this bike a week or so ago and am told it is a 1964 by serial number but i dont know anything else about it.


----------



## rlsudlow0001 (Aug 20, 2013)

I did some more looking and the serial number is 462311 438598. The chain guard says its a sears, but I have been unable to find one with headlights like this.


----------



## mickelinjac (Aug 22, 2013)

The condition looks good, but need to alot of painting work to be done


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2013)

1964  looks about right. It is a Murray built bike for Sears. Is this a 24" or 26" bike? Value on these is minimal and I wouldn't spend any money on it unless you want to ride it then put tubes and tires on it and service it. V/r Shawn


----------



## rlsudlow0001 (Aug 22, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> 1964  looks about right. It is a Murray built bike for Sears. Is this a 24" or 26" bike? Value on these is minimal and I wouldn't spend any money on it unless you want to ride it then put tubes and tires on it and service it. V/r Shawn




The bike is a 24". I am still trying to decide what model it is. it doesnt match the flightliner or spaceliner for that year and those are the only ones I can find any information on. Around here these bikes are selling for between $100 and $150. So i'm not planning on throughing a lot of money in to it. just enough to make it rideable.


----------



## JChapoton (Aug 22, 2013)

jc higgans


----------

